# Hi! Introducing myself!



## madem07 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hello guys! I've been watching over these forums for a while now maybe almost a year but never really thought about making an account myself.

I have had DP for the last year or so as a serious side affect that I had from smoking marijuana. I smoked twice, both times I had the worst experience of my life till this day! I was in a crazy state where the entire world started spinning, I was vomiting and my body was having what was like a fit or a seizure and there was stuff coming out my mouth and while that was happening STRANGELY I was there in my mind through it all. The craziest part is that during that state whenever I closed my eyes I couldn't open it again, and I would be gone for a while, felt like I died. I woke up in hospital on both occasions, and ever since I've had serious DP. I am literally not here anymore.

The reason I had never thought about joining this website is because I always dismissed it and told myself that I don't really have DP it's just that I am acting crazy. I dismiss my DP every day but now it has seriously caught up to me. The smoking incidents happened at 1AM night time about a year ago. Every time that I am outside at night the DP becomes a lot worse, completely goes berserk, I am so disconnected it's crazy. I don't know what I am seeing, my brain doesn't think properly and it's like I'm almost "high" on nothing. I have never been depressed and I am not depressed but I have been thinking about how my life will go in the future should this continue, I may become depressed and suicidal. I don't know how to fix this, I NEED HELP, to put simply. My emotions have definitely become a lot duller, I don't cry, I don't get angry, I don't feel anything anymore. I keep telling myself that I have fooled myself but it's not true.

I am afraid of what I will become... please if you can share anything, share it!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

See a doctor or mental health professional. The first port of call for this is medication really, there isn't much useful therapy. I have started 'self authoring' online by Jordan Peterson which has been of some benefit. Other than that eat healthy, sleep well, exercise and stay away from weed! This will probably pass on its own, but stopping obsessing about it is very hard. Just try to relax physically and mentally as often as you can. You may be supressed how tense you are and how that relates to your symptoms


----------



## madem07 (Jun 28, 2017)

Broken said:


> See a doctor or mental health professional. The first port of call for this is medication really, there isn't much useful therapy. I have started 'self authoring' online by Jordan Peterson which has been of some benefit. Other than that eat healthy, sleep well, exercise and stay away from weed! This will probably pass on its own, but stopping obsessing about it is very hard. Just try to relax physically and mentally as often as you can. You may be supressed how tense you are and how that relates to your symptoms


I appreciate the knowledge, what is that book? Also i have stayed away from weed since it happened the second time (which was 2 weeks after the first). I try relax but i pay attention to the DP when it's happening and i never seem to get out... strange


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Jordan Petersons online programme called self authoring. It's not a book. Good luck!


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

The outlook from marijuana induced DP is actually pretty good - don't freak yourself out too much about it, you will get better, but it will take time. Don't rush your recovery.


----------

